# Tesla's Image Compositor



## garsh

During configuration, Tesla uses an "image compositor" to change the picture of the car being shown in order to match what you're ordering. By changing attributes in the URL, you can change the color, the wheels, and various other tidbits. This is an attempt to decipher the URL to allow anybody to put together a URL for the configuration they want.

To start with, here's an example URL:


Code:


https://static-assets.tesla.com/configurator/compositor?&options=$W39B,$PPSB,$DV4W&view=STUD_3QTR&model=m3&size=1441&bkba_opt=1&version=0.0.25

The parts are:

Base URL: https://static-assets.tesla.com/configurator/compositor
Query Parameters:
options - choose what options & accessories to display
view - choose angle of view of the car
model - which car to show
size - photo size
bkba_opt - background
version - unknown (value is always 0.0.25)

I'm only going to concern myself with model=m3 for now.

*BKBA_OPT Values*

0 - white background
1 - transparent background
*VIEW Values*

STUD_3QTR - 3-quarter front view
STUD_SEAT - interior
STUD_SIDE - side view
STUD_REAR - shows trunk & spoiler
STUD_WHEEL - side view of front half of car
*OPTION Values*

Color (choose one)
$PBSB - Solid Black
$PPMR - Red Multi-Coat
$PMNG - Midnight Silver Metallic (Mid-Night Gray )
$PPSB - Deep Blue Metallic
$PPSW - Pearl White Multi-Coat
$PMSS - Silver Metallic

Wheel (choose one)
$W38B - 18" Aero Wheels
$W39B - 19" Sport Wheels
$W32B - 20" Sport Wheels (doesn't work for STUD_SIDE)

Drive
$DV2W - RWD
$DV4W - AWD (appears to lower the car a little)


$SLR1 - Carbon-fiber spoiler

$PFP31 - White interior

$IN3PB - Black interior (for STUD_SEAT)

$IN3PW - White interior (for STUD_SEAT)


----------



## garsh

Example images:
STUD_3QTR - 3-quarter front view








STUD_SEAT - interior








STUD_SIDE - side view








STUD_REAR - shows trunk & spoiler








STUD_WHEEL - side view of front half of car


----------



## garsh

I think I'm done with the investigation now.
Let me know if you find anything that I missed.

Now you can easily select the appropriate options to produce an image of your car to include in your own website.

Example


----------



## ahagge

...Too Much Time on My Hands...


----------



## Bokonon

garsh said:


> Now you can easily select the appropriate options to produce an image of your car to include in your own website.


...or slyly reveal the name of your car to an online forum, as the case may be.


----------



## garsh

Bokonon said:


> ...or slyly reveal the name of your car to an online forum, as the case may be.


Or you could just look at my signature.


----------



## garsh

I'm going to order the Model 3 IN CAMOUFLAGE!!!










It's really, REALLY good!


----------



## garsh

Or, how about the _Back to the Future_ version!
"Where we're going, we don't need roads!
Or wheels!"


----------



## Bokonon

garsh said:


> I'm going to order the Model 3 IN CAMOUFLAGE!!!
> It's really, REALLY good!


Model 3 Performance: $78,000
Enhanced Autopilot: $5,000
Romulan Cloaking Device: 3,500,000 Federation Credits


----------



## marusan

For those who want to fiddle with all the options, I made a quick 'n dirty front-end to the compositor: 
Generated with a Perl script, so don't criticize the style.


----------



## skygraff

I want the code to show aero wheels with the covers off and lugs/hole capped (want it on my car screen as well)

Cool stuff, thanks!


----------



## slp

I adapted this into an observable easy to use website:

https://beta.observablehq.com/@slickplaid/model-3-configurator


----------



## Mayhem

slp said:


> I adapted this into an observable easy to use website:
> 
> https://beta.observablehq.com/@slickplaid/model-3-configurator


Good job... but -- no version of P / non-P


----------



## slp

Mayhem said:


> Good job... but -- no version of P / non-P


I've added the options on the page and a little bit more information at the bottom of the page regarding the variables.

It looks like I also missed Obsidian Black, so I added that color option as well.

It doesn't look like there are any visual cues or changes for the P/sans P aside from lowering the suspension a tiny bit between the models but I didn't look too hard.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

slp said:


> I've added the options on the page and a little bit more information at the bottom of the page regarding the variables.
> 
> It looks like I also missed Obsidian Black, so I added that color option as well.
> 
> It doesn't look like there are any visual cues or changes for the P/sans P aside from lowering the suspension a tiny bit between the models but I didn't look too hard.


Performance has red brake calipers and the carbon fiber lip spoiler as possibilities


----------



## slp

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Performance has red brake calipers and the carbon fiber lip spoiler as possibilities


What I meant was the additional variables `$MT304` and `$DV4W` that are set for the performance version don't do anything additional to the image composite other than lower the car on some views. The rear car view seems to be performance only as none of the options adjust/remove the rear car badging (red line under "Dual Motor")

There are already variables you can set to get the carbon fiber spoiler and red brake calipers (set to 20" wheels).


----------



## garsh

slp said:


> What I meant was the additional variables `$MT304` and `$DV4W` that are set for the performance version don't do anything additional to the image composite other than lower the car on some views.


Interesting. $DV4W actually used to lift the car. But it does now appear to lower it.

I've updated the OP.


----------



## invalid

Anyone know if there is a view option for the charging state like shown in the Tesla app?


----------



## MelindaV

invalid said:


> Anyone know if there is a view option for the charging state like shown in the Tesla app?


I don't think anyone has uncovered the images used in the app. Those are a little more difficult to obtain than looking at a page's HTML


----------



## Bernard

slp said:


> I adapted this into an observable easy to use website:
> 
> https://beta.observablehq.com/@slickplaid/model-3-configurator


Nice, but a bit buggy.
I tried RWD, 18" Aero wheels, and red; looks fine on side, 3/4, and wheel (and inside), but on "rear view", I get a red Model 3 with "Dual Motor" sign and black carbon-fiber spoiler ;-)


----------



## davidwhodge

has anyone had any luck getting an alpha channel / transparent background form the 2021 compositor for the 2021 vehicles? I'm getting jpgs which don't/can't have transparency!


----------

